# Exercise Bike v Getting on the Road?



## Daniel Douglas (6 Oct 2013)

Hi guy's new poster here, I have recently got really into my exercise bike, I ride it for at least 70 minutes a day, currently averaging around 31Km in that time. This has really given me a bit of a bug for cycling so I'm wondering is cycling for real that much more difficult? I mean obviously you have wind, rain and inclines to contend with, I don't wanna spend money on a bike etc only to find I struggle to get round the block ha! So what's your opinions?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Born2die (6 Oct 2013)

No comparison you will love the real thing more than the excercise bike yes there are headwinds bad weather and sill car drivers but then there are sunny days great views companionship with other riders out there I love the real thing.

You can pick up a cheap used bike on the bay for £150 ish say a cheap carrera tdf or older giant etc and try it then fall In love remortgage the house sell the wife and pawn the kids to pay to play her game.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Oct 2013)

My anecdotal evidence is that you get the King and Queen of the local spinning class put them on a real bike and they're utterly hopeless.
There is some value to using a Turbo trainer in-between road-riding, but getting on the road is best, dealing with real conditions.
An exercise bike is a start and is a little better than nothing, but a cheap simple bike is even better.,


----------



## oldfatfool (6 Oct 2013)

road is much better, you can freewheel


----------



## ianrauk (6 Oct 2013)

road is much better, you are riding a real bike


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Oct 2013)

I had an exercise bike once, it was very handy for hanging clothes on


----------



## vickster (6 Oct 2013)

Mine is currently sporting a long sleeve jersey and a high vis gilet, though to be fair, I do use it a lot in the winter month. Cold, rain and outdoor cycling don't suit me!


----------



## slowmotion (6 Oct 2013)

You can't turn up at a pub on an exercise bike.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Oct 2013)

If you put your exercise bike in the bike rack outside the cafe all the other cyclists will bully you.

Get a real bike.


----------



## rams1de (6 Oct 2013)

Even if you struggle at first, it won't take long to get used to riding a proper bike. The best part of cycling for me is being out in the fresh air discovering places I never see/ appreciate when I'm behind the wheel of a car.


----------



## morrisman (6 Oct 2013)

On a London to Brighton ride some years ago spied a lorry with 8 exercise bikes on it with a bunch of overweight riders doing the ride the only way they could.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2013)

Got a very nice recumbent exercise bike the other day. Nordic Track C3si, sold in a garage sale for 40.00. I love it. Not 1/10 as much as any bicycle I own. But I like it for warming up to ride, and riding on days I cannot otherwise do so. It also has built in speakers and an MP3 jack. So much better than the Sears ex-r-cycle I wore out in the 1970's


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Oct 2013)

No comparison - road


----------



## Diggs (6 Oct 2013)

IMHO exercise bike is better than sitting on sofa(he said from sofa), spin is better than exercise bike but nothing beats getting out on the bike. Each have their place.


----------



## Pedal pusher (6 Oct 2013)

I would agree with all the comments but............ a spin class is a good all round exerciser. I do 3 a week as well as ridding on the road. The two do complement each other


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Oct 2013)

Ive not been anywhere near my exercise gear since I got a road bike . Im out on the bike as soon as im dressed .
Im swapping my six pack for bigger legs but getting out there even with the chilly mornings is well worth it !
Im also eating more ( I need too )
The other day I thought to myself that I feel good . Not that ive ever felt bad or the need to sort anything out but I feel better than I have in years .
Ive covered just over 1200 miles in about 4 months and I would say about 1000 of those are just doing what I used to do on my MTB ( 800 miles a year max ) Now I go the long way around just for the hell of it .


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Oct 2013)

An exercise bike is good in the depths of winter when going out on the normal bike is not such a good idea but there is NOTHING that can equal actually riding a bike out in the fresh air!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Douglas (7 Oct 2013)

Great, thanks for all of your replies! Looks like I will indeed be purchasing a bike soon!


----------



## MarkF (7 Oct 2013)

Daniel Douglas said:


> This has really given me a bit of a bug for cycling so I'm wondering is cycling for real that much more difficult?



Of course it's more difficult, getting off/switching off, when you are tired on a real bike, won't help at all if you want to get home. Therein lies the benefits.


----------



## vickster (7 Oct 2013)

Not to mention all the lunatics on the roads! Who are even more lunatic in the dark it seems!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Oct 2013)

vickster said:


> Not to mention all the lunatics on the roads! Who are even more lunatic in the dark it seems!



I had someone wheel spin out of a garage in a HUGE 4x4 this evening directly in front of me, and he seemed to take offence when I called him a cock ........... I don't know there is no pleasing some people


----------



## vickster (7 Oct 2013)

I shouted 'Whoa' at some **** in a lorry thing and he took offence and shouted something back. I kind of thought that you should give way to cyclist on the correct side of the road when passing through parked vehicles and you have to impinge on said cyclist's personal space. K*obber


----------



## michaelcycle (7 Oct 2013)

Cycling on a stationary trainer is generally easier than cycling outside because it have a flywheel which continues to spin even if you are not exerting effort on it whereas outside you have to continue to apply force. It's why you see people in spinning classes who seeming to be working hard when in reality they are doing nothing of the sort except bouncing all over the place.

It can help of course with general conditioning but you can't really replicate the experience of riding outside with them (outside of specific pieces of equipment which give a better feel such as a Wattbike.)


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Oct 2013)

Whats a spinning class ?


----------



## michaelcycle (7 Oct 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> Whats a spinning class ?



An aerobics class conducted on indoor spinning bikes lead by an instructor usually with loud music:

http://www.spinning.com/en/


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Oct 2013)

Im going to spinning classes !!! 



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Hl1WAGKjMc


----------



## michaelcycle (7 Oct 2013)

Why does that remind of the video for Eric Prydz's "Call On Me"...


----------



## MikeW-71 (7 Oct 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> Im going to spinning classes !!!


Dammit, I can't tear myself away from that


----------



## Kies (8 Oct 2013)

When I get reincarnated .... I want to be a spin bike !


----------



## DooDah (8 Oct 2013)

Dave 123 said:


> If you put your exercise bike in the bike rack outside the cafe all the other cyclists will bully you.
> 
> Get a real bike.


Ah, but it probably would not be nicked.


----------



## ayceejay (8 Oct 2013)

70 minutes on a stationary bike is worth a reward of some kind but *every day* I am thinking Nobe(l)r prize for masochism.


----------



## YahudaMoon (8 Oct 2013)

Kies said:


> When I get reincarnated .... I want to be a spin bike !


----------



## YahudaMoon (8 Oct 2013)

Or if your really lucky, get dunked and have Julie Burchill sit on your seat post 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ds-toughest-fat-camp-cure-Queen-Gluttony.html


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Oct 2013)

All that work just to be in the same spot, I would rather do reps on the hill out of Wentbridge, that takes me about 3:30 to climb bottom to top.
http://app.strava.com/activities/87817743#1820743194.
Then have a gentle 3:30 gentle spin in the high 80's
http://app.strava.com/activities/87817743#1820743197


----------



## Sandra6 (9 Oct 2013)

We have an exercise bike, I hate it, but I do use them in the gym as a cool down after a session, and I like a good spinning class - but not the "studio cycling" style with dips and push ups on the bike. I used to go to a class lead by a cyclist and it was a really good complimentary work out. The gym I've just joined is a bit of a disappointment, but I still use the spin bikes occasionally. 
I usually find I go a lot further in half an hour than I would on a real bike though. 
With a standard exercise bike it all depends on what level you set it to, if you're doing 70minutes at level 1 then you're going to find a real bike hard. If you're used to being at level 10 you'll love the flats and downhills!


----------



## Mickthemove (9 Oct 2013)

A good friend of mine has over the last year turned into a fitness freek and has lost 5 stone in weight down to 15 stone ( chapeau), he has done this by gym sessions 3 times a week with loads of spinning glasses, he also does a few triathlons now and then. ( chapeau again).

Then he told me he had entered into a charity London to Paris bike ride last weekend, and proceeded to tell me he would average over 20 mile an hour and it would be a piece of cake, I offered advice that it is a bit different to hours on a spinning bike and a little bit harder than a 15 mile flat triathlon route, he said "what do you know"

Well, I understand he is back and can't walk at the moment, his rear end is black and blue, and had a shocking experience throughout ! He had never been up a real hill, ridden into a headwind (for 70 miles lol) and not had to lug his 15 stone on his own effort ! Oh how we are chuckling ( I know it's wrong to)

May offer him 500 for his brand new Starley frame! ( not wrong with picking at the carcass)

The moral of this is there is no substitute for time in the saddle, being king of the spinner makes no odds if you have the wrong gears, the wrong padding, the wrong weather etc. 

Getting on a bike and cycling is the only way!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Oct 2013)

I always chuckle when I ride past a gym on an evening and all the people are coming and going in their cars ................ if they walked or cycled there they probably wouldn't need to go in


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Oct 2013)

Cant beat reality, but I just got a virtual reality cycle trainer to keep the legs turning in the winter as well on days i cant ride.


----------



## Mickthemove (9 Oct 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Cant beat reality, but I just got a virtual reality cycle trainer to keep the legs turning in the winter as well on days i cant ride.


Same here! Or in the process, just to keep the legs moving when I can't get out on the real thing!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Oct 2013)

I dont find having a few days off has any determinant, the weather in winter usually offers enough days/nights to ride from Jan to April this year I did 410miles, 537, 502 and 866 miles. the avg temp ranged from 5 to 9 degrees C. avg distance 23 to 36 miles. I can take up to nearly 2 weeks off with out to much fall off in fitness. Why would I need to use any form of exercise bike/ turbo ect. You don't lose fitness overnight. it takes a long time like it takes a long time to regain it.


----------



## jowwy (9 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I dont find having a few days off has any determinant, the weather in winter usually offers enough days/nights to ride from Jan to April this year I did 410miles, 537, 502 and 866 miles. the avg temp ranged from 5 to 9 degrees C. avg distance 23 to 36 miles. I can take up to nearly 2 weeks off with out to much fall off in fitness. Why would I need to use any form of exercise bike/ turbo ect. You don't lose fitness overnight. it takes a long time like it takes a long time to regain it.


you might not find having a few days off as detrimental to you - but others do and thats why they are asking for advice on turbo's, exercise bikes etc etc 

whats good for one is not always as good for the other - each to their own as they say


----------



## 4F (9 Oct 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I always chuckle when I ride past a gym on an evening and all the people are coming and going in their cars ................ if they walked or cycled there they probably wouldn't need to go in



To be fair though a gym will also offer a good variety but you are right that most drive. I go to one 5 days a week (circuits, tac fit, cross fit, spin and box fit) which is all class based before work and cycle there and then onwards to work afterwards.


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Oct 2013)

As for exercise bikes etc, IMO, you are best just buying a decent but low cost turbo trainer and ride your real bike on it!



Nigelnaturist said:


> I dont find having a few days off has any determinant, the weather in winter usually offers enough days/nights to ride from Jan to April this year I did 410miles, 537, 502 and 866 miles. the avg temp ranged from 5 to 9 degrees C. avg distance 23 to 36 miles. I can take up to nearly 2 weeks off with out to much fall off in fitness. Why would I need to use any form of exercise bike/ turbo ect. You don't lose fitness overnight. it takes a long time like it takes a long time to regain it.



Obviously you are speaking only for yourself here, but in general terms, actually you do lose fitness at an alarming rate and it only takes a couple of days off for performance to start to suffer!



michaelcycle said:


> Cycling on a stationary trainer is generally easier than cycling outside because it have a flywheel which continues to spin even if you are not exerting effort on it whereas outside you have to continue to apply force. It's why you see people in spinning classes who seeming to be working hard when in reality they are doing nothing of the sort except bouncing all over the place.
> 
> It can help of course with general conditioning but you can't really replicate the experience of riding outside with them (outside of specific pieces of equipment which give a better feel such as a Wattbike.)



This needs revising!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Oct 2013)

@Rob3rt Don't get me wrong I do notice it, in that the H.R. is higher, but not so much that a few days won't cure, I do appreciate others are different, and I am out 2 out 3 days on average what ever the weather.
I also guess it boils down to what a person is aiming for, I am only after overall fitness, I am not training for any sportives or races ect, so it's not so important to me, other it may be, if they are aiming for a particular goal, to keep at their peak (or to peak at a particular point)


----------



## michaelcycle (9 Oct 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> This needs revising!



Ok!

(Errrr, how? Oh, maybe I should clarify that by "stationary trainer" I meant the type of exercise bike you find in a traditional gym setting...)


----------



## jowwy (9 Oct 2013)

spin bikes dont freewheel. if you stop pedalling the flywheel stops and it will hurt alot if you dont apply the flywheel brake first.


----------



## michaelcycle (9 Oct 2013)

jowwy said:


> spin bikes dont freewheel. if you stop pedalling the flywheel stops and it will hurt alot if you dont apply the flywheel brake first.



Oh I see, thanks for the heads up. 

Yes, you are right and with spin bikes it seems the issue is more about the resistance used than a weighted flywheel.


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Oct 2013)

michaelcycle said:


> Ok!
> 
> (Errrr, how? Oh, maybe I should clarify that by "stationary trainer" I meant the type of exercise bike you find in a traditional gym setting...)



Think about it... the inertia of a flywheel vs inertia of a forward moving mass. Both will carry on without input until other forces such as friction decelerate them!


----------



## michaelcycle (9 Oct 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Think about it... the inertia of a flywheel vs inertia of a forward moving mass. Both will carry on without input until other forces such as friction decelerate them!



True enough but wouldn't the increased weight of an exercise bike flywheel cause it to continue to spin for longer with less force being applied once pedalling has ceased - so in other words it would require less effort to keep the same momentum?


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Oct 2013)

It is unlikely a flywheel will have as much inertia as a cyclist riding down a road (which is actually why cycling on a turbo trainer etc can be more challenging)! The purpose of the flywheel is to smooth out small variances so it feels smooth and road like. It doesn't apply the resistance.


----------



## michaelcycle (9 Oct 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> It is unlikely a flywheel will have as much inertia as a cyclist riding down a road (which is actually why cycling on a turbo trainer etc can be more challenging)! The purpose of the flywheel is to smooth out small variances so it feels smooth and road like. It doesn't apply the resistance.



Cheers. That makes sense.


----------



## Sandra6 (10 Oct 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I always chuckle when I ride past a gym on an evening and all the people are coming and going in their cars ................ if they walked or cycled there they probably wouldn't need to go in


Don't knock it til you try it. I do cycle to the gym, then I have been known to use an exercise bike while in there instead of th real thing, I also run on a treadmill. Obviously if I did all that outside I wouldn't need to go to the gym, right?! Er, no, wrong. 
I tried that and didn't lose a pound, in fact I started to gain weight. It's a lot easier to put in a full hour in the nice warm gym than it is to slog it out in the rain and wind. And you can move from one discipline to another easily, with a few resistance weights in between. 
Of course an exercise bike is not like the real thing, but there's really no need for all this gym bashing


----------



## MarkF (10 Oct 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> Don't knock it til you try it. I do cycle to the gym, then I have been known to use an exercise bike while in there instead of th real thing, I also run on a treadmill. Obviously if I did all that outside I wouldn't need to go to the gym, right?! Er, no, wrong.
> I tried that and didn't lose a pound, in fact I started to gain weight. It's a lot easier to put in a full hour in the nice warm gym than it is to slog it out in the rain and wind. And you can move from one discipline to another easily, with a few resistance weights in between.
> Of course an exercise bike is not like the real thing, but there's really no need for all this gym bashing



I agree Sandra, although I do wonder why gym car parks are full near me, in an area with 8 gyms, most members will live within a 2 mile radius.

I have had 2 exercise bikes, IMO unless you are prepared to spend big money (several £100's) then forget them. My turbo trainer that I bought last year is currently on Ebay, it was much better than the machines, but I got bored, I tried videos, music, language learing but I still didn't like pedalling but not getting anywhere. I join the gym each Dec for 3 months, it costs a measly £69 and I go nearly every day and as well as the exercise, I find that a sauna has an uplifting psychological impact on me in the interminable drab grey winter days.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Oct 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> Don't knock it til you try it. I do cycle to the gym, then I have been known to use an exercise bike while in there instead of th real thing, I also run on a treadmill. Obviously if I did all that outside I wouldn't need to go to the gym, right?! Er, no, wrong.
> I tried that and didn't lose a pound, in fact I started to gain weight. It's a lot easier to put in a full hour in the nice warm gym than it is to slog it out in the rain and wind. And you can move from one discipline to another easily, with a few resistance weights in between.
> Of course an exercise bike is not like the real thing, but there's really no need for all this gym bashing



I don't have a problem with people going to the gym but why drive there why not walk, run or cycle there.

I also have never lost any weight by cycling but at 49 I am currently the fittest I have ever been in my life and it wasn't from driving to a gym, I find that in order to lose weight by cycling or any other exercise method you need to eat less and that is the bit I and most other people have a problem with


----------



## Rando (10 Oct 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> *I don't have a problem with people going to the gym but why drive there why not walk, run or cycle there.*
> 
> I also have never lost any weight by cycling but at 49 I am currently the fittest I have ever been in my life and it wasn't from driving to a gym, I find that in order to lose weight by cycling or any other exercise method you need to eat less and that is the bit I and most other people have a problem with



Well I do drive to the gym each morning as it is on my way to work. If my workplace was nearer then commuting would be great but after my gym session (which by the way is normally a spin class) i have a 30 mile drive to work. Yes I know people do commute that far on a bike each day but needing to get home by a certain time at night so the missus can go out to work (so i have the kids to look after) means sadly for me i have to drive.
But come the weekends and it's out on the road bike on a Saturday for me and the occasional Sunday mountain bike ride too. Can't beat riding in the fresh air but indoor cycling/spinning at least keeps the legs ticking over for the weekend.


----------



## jowwy (10 Oct 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I don't have a problem with people going to the gym but why drive there why not walk, run or cycle there.
> 
> I also have never lost any weight by cycling but at 49 I am currently the fittest I have ever been in my life and it wasn't from driving to a gym, I find that in order to lose weight by cycling or any other exercise method you need to eat less and that is the bit I and most other people have a problem with


i use the gym down the road from were i work - its a mile from the office down a very busy dual carriageway - yes i could walk there (not allowed to run due to serious injury to left knee joint) but then that would mean 1 mile wa;k to gym - 2hr workout - 1 mile walk back to the car at work and then a 15 mile car journey back home.

also your making a lot off assumptions about why people cant run, ride or walk to the gym


----------



## Widge (10 Oct 2013)

Exercise bike/turbo-trainer/spin class are definitely the way to go ........

On my 'real' bike I find that it takes time away from my wife and family, DIY chores and daytime TV. I keep ending up in Pubs drinking beer with complete loonies I would otherwise never have met and eat a lot of bacon sarnies and CAKE!.......Also......the weather and scenery keeps changing, whereas on a stationary bike you can watch the Shoppers Channel in the familiar comfort of your own beautifully appointed spare room or garage. If you go to a spinning class you can just concentrate on the job in hand, without the distractions of sun sea and sky and nobody minds if you fancy a fag half way through.

Plus.....trainers tend not to require pesky new tyres and exciting spendy upgrades and you don't have to show it off to other roadies.

Nah.

Real bikes is a mugs game IMO.




w


----------



## Blert596 (10 Oct 2013)

Each to their own IMO. I don't see why it has to be one or the other.

I'd love to have one. I have my little lad twice a week (he's 6) which means I cant get out on them nights - it would be cool to be able to pop on the TACX, and have a ride against others whilst he's asleep. Same at weekends when I have him.


----------



## ayceejay (10 Oct 2013)

Perhaps the answer is to get one of those Flintstone cars.


----------



## burndust (11 Oct 2013)

i started out on an excercise bike...but now do both...i use the excercise bike kinda like a turbo trainer...i think they compliment each other tbh....but there is no comparison road is def best....despite dealing with idiot motorists who think you should always been in the drains and pedestrians who cross the road without looking and go mental when you have to make them aware that a 20mph object is approaching them....still all worth it


----------



## burndust (11 Oct 2013)

well i def notice it if i take time off


Nigelnaturist said:


> I dont find having a few days off has any determinant, the weather in winter usually offers enough days/nights to ride from Jan to April this year I did 410miles, 537, 502 and 866 miles. the avg temp ranged from 5 to 9 degrees C. avg distance 23 to 36 miles. I can take up to nearly 2 weeks off with out to much fall off in fitness. Why would I need to use any form of exercise bike/ turbo ect. You don't lose fitness overnight. it takes a long time like it takes a long time to regain it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Oct 2013)

burndust said:


> well i def notice it if i take time off


I actually come back from a little time off, being faster as a rule, though this increase is getting less the fitter I have become. It all depends what your goals are, mine are just general overall fitness and the ability to ride the bike longer with ease, not to win a race or a T.T. as I said before, I do notice an increased H.R. for a few days, having said that, I have only had 11 days off the bike in the last 90, covered nearly 3,000 miles in what ever the weather has been, this includes shopping going to the hospital and longer rides. I appreciate others don't have the time I do.
I took a week off in July due to illness, and came back better.


----------



## michaelcycle (11 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I actually come back from a little time off, being faster as a rule, though this increase is getting less the fitter I have become. It all depends what your goals are, mine are just general overall fitness and the ability to ride the bike longer with ease, not to win a race or a T.T. as I said before, I do notice an increased H.R. for a few days, having said that, I have only had 11 days off the bike in the last 90, covered nearly 3,000 miles in what ever the weather has been, this includes shopping going to the hospital and longer rides. I appreciate others don't have the time I do.
> I took a week off in July due to illness, and came back better.



Could it be that the recovery period off allowed your body time to deal with the accumulated stress of training over time and once achieved allowed your body to build itself up or would you attribute it to something else?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Oct 2013)

michaelcycle said:


> Could it be that the recovery period off allowed your body time to deal with the accumulated stress of training over time and once achieved allowed your body to build itself up or would you attribute it to something else?


Thats exactly what I would call it.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Dec 2014)

Anyone got any advice over the quality of folding exercise bikes, I bought an Everlast EV410 last year which has become very clanky and the crank bolt will not budge. The only way to get it off seems to be to drill it with no doubt needing a new "shaft and pulley", into which it is fitted, as a result along with what actually needs fixing.

This seems to be a relatively common model with various brands but I presume there must be better quality ones.


----------

